# Ego one CL + CLR coils 1.0ohm



## @cliff (20/7/17)

Who has stock of the above or who is getting some in?
My wife is still stuck on her twisp aero and these work beautifully if not better than the twisp ones.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (20/7/17)

Atomix Vapes - we have a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

